# How do I find out what bloodline my dog is?



## yuki

I have 3 pit bulls. I hear about bloodline's all the time and have tried to do research online, but I can't find much information about what bloodline has what features. Is there a way to find out what bloodline my dogs are? They don't have papers. We rescued 2 and bought 1 without papers.


----------



## koonce272

Im sorry to say, but w/ out papers it is impossible. It is a guess w/out proper paper work.


----------



## hell no they wont go

you dont without papers. srry but thats the only way to know.


----------



## Pitcrew

Just a total guess with no papers. One might could speculate but thats about all. Beaudreauxs bloodline is largely black dogs for example.


----------



## yuki

Ok so how do I even guess? Is there somewhere I can see pictures of different bloodlines and compare them? Can ya'll see my profile picture? If so, my dog in this picture has big droopy lips like a mastiff and he is very tall and big (no fat) 95 pounds. So what bloodline would you guess he is?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

At 95 pounds you really should be researching which BREED he is, not which bloodline. I don't mean to sound harsh at all. An American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier don't ever get that big.


----------



## SEO

I have the same problem and I gave up on it. My dog's boodline is simply: The best puppy in the world , just like yours.


----------



## Pitcrew

Well the standard for an APBT is tight lips, and max at about 60 lbs. I would say he has less APBT than anything else, but somewhere he has a bit. He is a fine handsome fella though. I would think a good bit Mastiff. Love him like he deserves:woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

he is a nice looking dog but with out papers its imposible to know for sure he is realy big and has kind of a mastiff looking face i hope that helps


----------



## yuki

Thanks for all your replies. He is very handsome and loving. But a bully and very dominate when it comes to other dogs. When we got him, the owner of his parents said the dad did have mastiff in him, but my boyfriend says "of course he said that, that's where pit bulls originate from" so I don't know. I guess he just has more mastiff than pit. Does anyone know how to post other pictures? I have a fawn color who I know is pit, but we have no background information on him because we rescued him so I want to post a picture of him to see what ya'll think.


----------



## yuki

SEO said:


> I have the same problem and I gave up on it. My dog's boodline is simply: The best puppy in the world , just like yours.


your baby is beautiful...i've always wanted a solid white


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

yuki said:


> Thanks for all your replies. He is very handsome and loving. But a bully and very dominate when it comes to other dogs. When we got him, the owner of his parents said the dad did have mastiff in him, but my boyfriend says "of course he said that, that's where pit bulls originate from" so I don't know. I guess he just has more mastiff than pit. Does anyone know how to post other pictures? I have a fawn color who I know is pit, but we have no background information on him because we rescued him so I want to post a picture of him to see what ya'll think.


What you have is called a Bandog. The APBT does share the same ancestors as the Mastiff, but that was hundreds of years ago.

In order to post pictures you need to have a photo hosting account. Try signing up with photobucket. When you upload your pictures to the website you copy and paste the IMG code that it generates for you.


----------



## yuki

ok yeah, I have a photobucket account, but just realized it is blocked on my work computer


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

yuki said:


> When we got him, the owner of his parents said the dad did have mastiff in him, but my boyfriend says "of course he said that, that's where pit bulls originate from" so I don't know.


Well that's true in part but there are other breeds in their ancestry as well, the Mastiff is just one of them.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

Going from that pic I would say he's boxer/american bulldog mix, maybe a little bullmastiff in there somewhere. I'd be hesitant to say APBT at all.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

What pictures? I missed the pictures?


----------



## SEO

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What pictures? I missed the pictures?


Sorry but ithat quote sounds so funny.

I saw the pic by looking at the profile.


----------



## SEO

yuki said:


> your baby is beautiful...i've always wanted a solid white


Thanks for the compliment. 
I like all dogs in this website. 
:doggy:


----------



## chester12

*i have a white female pit bull and dont no what blood line or breed*

i have a white female pit bull and i wonder if anybody can look at a picture
you can go hear https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B_OLDm099GglZjQ5OWQwYmMtNTc4OC00OThlLWI2N2QtZjhmNzMzMWEwMjQ0&hl=en

to see the picture


----------



## performanceknls

The picture did not come up but please start your own thread on this. I can tell you it is Impossible to know what bloodline your dog is or even if it is 100% APBT if you do not have a pedigree.


----------

